

Where I can sell website? - butteffable

Do you know some places, where I can sell an website? Can you give url here? Thank you.
======
jcr
This is a recent similar submission with some useful resources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588901)

Pay attention to the response by HN user patio11:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589223)

------
quakenou
try using
[http://www.compesis.com/en/website/sell](http://www.compesis.com/en/website/sell)

------
dragonbonheur
Flippa.com

~~~
butteffable
thank you

